# Sonax Interior Cleaner



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£5.99 from morethanpolish

*Used on:*
A dirty VW Golf Mk5 Interior

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Gently and thoroughly removes even the most stubborn dirt from your car interior. Works on trims, upholstery, fabric covers, plastic roof linings and sun roofs, leaving a pleasant scent too. Easy to use spray trigger bottle.

Spray on and wipe off with a MF cloth.

*Packaging:*
Quality bottle as with the rest of the Sonax range.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Lemon scented liquid.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This product made light work of my interior which had almost a months worth of dirt on it. The seats had some staining from rain and the trim was similar.

After spraying the product onto the seat and working with a damp MF the dirt coming off the seats was evident on the MF. A simlar story was found on the trim with this product leaving it seriously clean and ready for dressing if you wish.

*Ease Of Use:*
Another very easy to use product to be found here, no fuss no hassle no mess. Spray and wipe type product.
*
Finish:*
I was left with clean cloth seats and plastics

*Some before shots of my interior*









































*And cleaned up...*
The seats are what really caught my eye









































*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£5.99 for 500ml is incredible value as far as ready to go interior cleaners go. I know some prefer APC but I've probably said before (and will again) that I like to have a dedicated product. If you are using this ever week or even just to deep clean I suspect that it will last a good few months, I would consider this value for money.
*
Overall DW Rating: 80%*









*Conclusion:*
Another hard hitter from our friends at Sonax. I like my interior cleaners and this has replaced my previous favourite. It has a lovely lemon scent to boot which lingers about the ****pit once used.

No it won't compare to APC for those of you who use APC within your interior but I think it has it's place. £5.99 isn't going to break the bank - less than the cost of a KFC these days and it'll give you a lovely fresh and clean interior for months to come - which is more than can be said for a KFC.
For me it would be nice if this was in bulk and perhaps more scents.

If you are looking for something different for your detailing pleasure and wish to treat your interior, take the gamble and give it a try.

Thankyou to Mark at www.morethanpolish.com for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp


----------

